# Marlin 995 model-value?



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

Anyone have a rough idea on the value of a .22 caliber Marlin 995 with extra mags,scope(no idea of type but imagine it would be a cheapo)and sling?

I have a guy interested in trading this and some other firearms for some I have up for sale.

Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd say $100-150 depending on condition. More if it's SST


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I picked one up at a Gun Show about three months ago for $95, with no scope.

galump


----------

